# [TIP] Dell Inspiron et LID

## kwenspc

Bon après le moment d'étonnement passé (y a de quoi), je vous fait passer ce ptit TIP pour ceux que ça interèsseraient :

Je précise que ce TIP concerne les dell inspiron 5100 mais si ça devait marcher (si quelqu'un peut faire le test) sur d'autre Inspiron faites le moi savoir  :Wink: 

Enfin bref, tout posseseur de Dell Inspiron de la gamme des 5100 (et autres même) aura remarqué que la gestion de l'ACPI est plus que "foireuse"

(DSDT pourrie, évènements ACPI non notifiés etc...)

Et si il y a bien un truc important dans la gestion de l'énergie d'un portable c'est l'écran ou plus exactement la gestion du LID. C'est à dire que quand vous fermez l'écran vous souhaitez que ce dernier s'éteigne afin de préserver la batterie (l'écran est ce qui bouffe le plus d'énergie sur un portable).

Après avoir essayer le bidouillage de la DSDT (rassurez vous : sans succès  :Laughing: ), l'utilisation de acpid (sans succès non plus...) etc...

je suis tombé sur un topic parlant de la commande "xset" au sujet du DPMS, et voici la commande avec ses options :

```

xset dpms force off

```

bon ça éteint l'écran...que vous rallumez en bougeant la souris. ok.

Maintenant fermez l'écran : "Mirac' ça rox!" 

l'écran s'éteint, rouvrez-le : il se rallume.  :Shocked: 

bon et bien pour faites en sorte "d'automatiser" la manip' avec un :

```

echo "xset dpms force off" >> ~/.xinitrc

```

j'espère que ça servira à d'autres  :Cool: 

----------

## restecool

excellent

merci

inspiron 8600

----------

## Wikintoo

Salut,

Afin de compléter le post je voulais signalé que j'ai créé un petit programme en c (bien commenté pour ceux qui veulent faire des modifs) qui permet de gérer les touches multimédia de l'inspiron 8600 http://www.wikintoo.com/inspiron-8600-et-touches-mulimedia-vt22.htmlet tout ceci avec un affichage xosd un peu de le style de tpb pour les ibm thinkpad.

Voici l'adresse de ce programme: http://www.wikintoo.com/inspiron-8600-et-touches-mulimedia-vt22.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Eh c'est une bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs de 8600 ça   :Smile: 

merci!

----------

## Wikintoo

Ben c'est encore en développement, j'attend d'avoir des retours d'expérience afin de l'améliorer au mieu. Donc n'hésitez pas à me tenir au courant de vos impressions bonnes ou mauvaises.

 :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Je connaissais déjà la commande, mais moi j'ai un autre soucis. Lorsque je referme mon portable, l'écran se met tout seul en veille (classe), mais lorsque je le réouvre... pouf, plus rien. Je suis obligé de switcher en mode console et repasser sous X pour avoir l'affichage (pas classe).

Mais, merci pour l'astuce   :Wink: 

Note : Inspiron 8200

----------

## geekounet

Ya le même pb sur l'inspiron 6000. Faut que tu bricoles ta conf d'acpid pour rallumer l'écran quand tu le rouvre. Pour ça, utilise vbetool, ça marche indépendement de X, comme ça si t'es en mode texte, ça marche aussi.

J'ai pas ma conf sous la main, mais regarde dans cette discussion.Last edited by geekounet on Thu Dec 29, 2005 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Steelskin

Jai un Inspiron 9300, et à mon grand regret, ça ne marche pas...

----------

## spydy

moi aussi j'ai un inspiron 5100 alors je vais être très content si je réussi à faire fonctionner cela.

pour commencer 

```
xset dpms force off
```

fonctionne si je le part manuellement et l'écran se rallume quand je bouge la souris

par contre, rien ne se passe lorsque je ferme mon écran... dois-je activer quelque chose dans mon kernel pour que cela fonctionne?

----------

## kwenspc

Il faut le support ACPI. a priori mes irq sont gérer par l'ACPI aussi (j'ai la flemme de vérifier).

En tout cas j'ai upgradé mon kernel 3 fois depuis que j'ai trouvé ce truc et ça marche toujours.

@spydy : je peus t'envoyer le .config de mon kernel si tu veux.

enfin dans tout les cas il semblerait que ça marche que pour les 5100 du coup  :Neutral: 

----------

